# Moots Seatposts



## gitoutdaway

Has anyone seen/purchased the new "cinch" post yet? I'd appreciate any feedback on it or the older Moots posts as I was considering getting the newer one. I have heard some issues with the older posts being difficult to set and too complicated as well as heavy. Are they much heavier than your average carbon post (@200-250 g's or so?) And are there any issues with Ti to Ti contact?

thanks


----------



## rc2

The Cinch looks similar to the current Layback, with the exception of the saddle clamp mecahnism (which no longer has the two see-through half-moon inserts). I didn't like the looks and bought the std Layback in a recent Vamoots build. You can see it on the Moots website, but it takes a bit of searching (for some reason, last time I checked anyway, it still wasn't listed as an orderable item in the components store).

Though the Layback is a PITA to use - you need spreaders (plyers that open instead of pinch) or can insert smaller rails by forcing the clamp open by inserting nickles and using the 2 screws to force open the clamp gradually.

On http://weightweenies.starbike.com you'll see that, although lighter seatposts can surely be had, the Moots' aren't slouches (220-230g for a 350mm, or ~175g for a 220mm).

Bottom line (in my humble opinion) is that they aren't the lightest, DEFINITELY aren't the cheapest, but ARE the prettiest darned seatposts out there for a Ti bike (with the possible exception of Erikson...6 of one, 1/2 doz the other). + they're as close to indestructible as you get.


----------



## gitoutdaway

thanks, so why didn't you like the looks of the new post, was that aesthetic or functional judgement? did you se the cinch up close or just the pics on the web? Erikson makes posts too? I'll check them out next.


----------



## rc2

Purely aesthetic...functionally I believe they resolve the difficult clasp issue. Kent Eriksen was the original Moots guy, now smaller scale but has a very similar layback seatpost design.


----------



## CFBlue

The new Moots seatpost will be available next week. In my opinion, very beautifull. and like other have said, the new clamp is *****in!


----------



## Bixe

*A Bit More FYI....*

Both the old style Moots and Kent Eriksen's post clamps are elegant in their simplicity.

However, I have the same problem with both of them. I move around on the saddle quite a bit and when I'm sitting back on the fat part of the saddle and hit a bump, the clamp won't hold the saddle level and the nose starts pointing towards the sky....

The only other consideration is the saddle rail diameter. Both (standard) clamps are sized for 7mm rails, so saddles with the 8mm rails (e.g., Aliante carbon rails) won't seat properly.


----------



## tigoat

I think a two-bolt seatpost is better than a one-bolt seatpost. I just wish Moots would use a similar design like a Thomson and then we ti fanatic would have a preferct ti seatpost.


----------



## gitoutdaway

So maybe I'll hold off a bit longer... do the Eriksens match the finish on a Moots?


----------



## sbsbiker

The new clamp is cool, one size hex to adjust the tilt, and another to adjust the fore/aft. It's the same weight as the old post, and does away with the PITA spreaders. Kent and Moots use different medium in their blasters, and the finish is a bit different, but kents posts have the option of cool colors, and moots are boring, and the stickers get ruined if you clamp your bike by the seatpost during maintenance. 

PS; I hate the thopmson two bolt style, thats a PITA IMHO.


----------

